# Steelhead Action Yesterday



## Hoops Fan (Mar 16, 2009)

Went out yesterday....typical fall, ugly day - rain and cold.

Started out on the Ashtabula, low and clear...not a fish to be found.

Moved to the Conneaut....and a couple of places had water moving a little more and could have supported fish....but they just were not moving up the river. Down near the harbor, a number of people were fishing from the site of the river....using maggots, night crawlers, or spinners and catching a few.

Moved further up to one of the known better places to fish and found that the honey hole was holding a number of fish.....could see them working....maybe 15-20 good size fresh chromes.....they were really spooked by movement by fishers and bait, but with persistence or just plain ticking them off, they would hit. Walked out with 2 very nice fish (one 28" really healthy fish and another 24"). Had one jump, roll and rip out 75 yards of line on his way back to the lake, my drag smoked.....but he may be in Canada by now....what a thrill. 

Also saw another 5 fish taken from the spot and too many misses to count.

We are close....but you must be willing to move, search, be patient and skilled to land them right now. Some good rain and a few more really cold days and the butt to butt fishing will be on!


----------



## fremar6 (Sep 28, 2010)

That is great news at least they are there and I know you had a ball with them. Good for you..hope you enjoy eating them as much as you did catching them


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Good stuff Hoops! Quick question for a new guy. I am pretty hard headed and tend to stick in a spot or at least the general area for a long time. This gets frustrating really fast. What signs do you look for when you decide to move on to better waters?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I move on if the bite isn't on in that hole, hard to put a time limit on it but after a while you know. There are almost always fish in the stream ready to bite, keep moving until you find them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hoops Fan (Mar 16, 2009)

If I'm seeing fish....I will work them for quite a while. Many times that patience will pay off - I think the fish eventually get pi**ed off and bite just because.

However, if I'm not seeing fish ---- I will work a hole for shorter period of time and then move on.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I understand your instinct believe me I've been there, but if you can see the fish, they can see you and are therefore on alert. Fish in the deeper pools that you can't see are more likely to bite. Try spending more time in the deeper holes. Make sure that you are ticking the bottom.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

brodg said:


> I understand your instinct believe me I've been there, but if you can see the fish, they can see you and are therefore on alert. Fish in the deeper pools that you can't see are more likely to bite. Try spending more time in the deeper holes. Make sure that you are ticking the bottom.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yep + 1 brodg 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Fer sure +1.

Always tell my bud, "If you're standing there looking at the trout, what do you think he's doing, dummy?"


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Good info guys. I really need to learn that balance between patience and banging my head against the wall 

On a side note... Kinda new to the OGF blog. What is all the "+1" stuff?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

+1 means "I agree with that"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

